# Oh dear god! Please say it's not so!



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok folks!

Get your Warhammer 5th ed rule book,

Open it at page 138 (Imperial Guard section)

Glance down at the list of Imperial Guard worlds,

Try not to fall over laughing!

Apparently, the might Imperial Guard recruit from many worlds. All types of guard regiments are formed from many different backgrounds to serve in the Immortal Emperors service. However i think even i would draw the line at recruiting from the feral world of "Birmingham"!

I shit you not! A draft of 5 million per year!

Yes to coming to a battlefield near you soon is the 125th Armoured "Sabbath" tour division. Led by a mouth frothing loony called Colonel Ozzy, who enjoys biting the heads off the Emperors enemies. His second in command Major Iommi who only has 9 1/2 fingers! Captain Geezer! The list goes on!

Doctrines TBC

1, Xeno fight (bats or Night Lords)
2, Mechanized (tour bus)
3, Rough Riders ( enter your own jokes here )
4, Chem inhalers ( enter more jokes here )
5, Heavy (metal) weapons squads!
6, Conscripted (groupies)

Oh dear, i'm going to stop now!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I would imagine that it was, at one point, called "New Birmingham", but then when Old Birmingham got run over by the Immortal God-Emperor, the name changed.

Hehe. Rough Riders.
-Dirge


----------



## Da Black gobbo (Jul 13, 2008)

Well we all know that games workshop's imagination is just...meh.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, thats all just...wow(shakes head)


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

It was put in because one of the guys in the head office lost a bet apparently


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, I saw that too, and immediately a string of southern jokes popped into my head.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

Just Sabbath, there is no mention of a Col. Holder and glam boys of the Slade armoured division?


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Oh come on! what about Commissar Lemmy and Command Squad "Motorhead"?

Lol, that is hilarious!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hehhehehe, personally I think that is fucking awesome lol!!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

haha, leave it to GW to turn Birmingham into a Guard Regiment.


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

Would you all prefer it if it said Glasgow?

I would. God knows we've already got the Kaledon Hunters; a Glaswegian regiment of hard-ass troopers sounds like a capitol plan to me. Bugger the Spazz Marines - Chaos wouldn't know what hit them!


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

hmm srry i dont get the joke since im from Korea...., somebody can explain to me please??


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> Yes, I saw that too, and immediately a string of southern jokes popped into my head.



To clarify for the non-US members, we've got a Birmingham of our own, in Alabama...a state with a less than shining reputation for education.

Though for the US members, no...that's not the same Birmingham they were referencing


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

sing Sang a song said:


> hmm srry i dont get the joke since im from Korea...., somebody can explain to me please??


you have to be into old school Heavy Metal.

Basically they are referencing the home town of Black Sabbath (a heavy meal band, one of the first) If you would go look up Black Sabbath and any of the references, you will see the connection.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

that is so funny omg watch out night lords ozzy's here


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lol yeh my friend pointed it out to me on saturday it ridiculous


----------



## Rhamag (Jun 5, 2008)

The planet Birmingham was first mentioned in Rogue Trader. It receives virtually no sunlight, and so has very few visitors. It's nicknamed "The Black Planet".

Apparently.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Very true to real life then. (Sorry no offece intended)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

haha fuckin awesome!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Galahad said:


> To clarify for the non-US members, we've got a Birmingham of our own, in Alabama...a state with a less than shining reputation for education.


A less than shining reputation for other things as well...:mrgreen:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The truth is that there is a long long history between the two cities of Birmingham and Nottingham (where GW HQ is). So the designers at GW are having a playful dig at the old enemy of Nottingham


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think thats great. you wouldnt mess with colonel ozzy!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

At least it wasn't Liverpool...lord knows what GW would've done...Beatles command squad, anyone?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> At least it wasn't Liverpool...lord knows what GW would've done...Beatles command squad, anyone?


doesn't bear thinking about!

...mind you, perhaps they have - why else is yellow the obvious choice for Imperial Fists? perhaps its some sort of obscure homage!

probably not though


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

_'Yellow Sub-Marines, come together!'_ -Sgt. Pepper


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

killed off by dark elder ;p


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> At least it wasn't Liverpool...lord knows what GW would've done...Beatles command squad, anyone?


Oi, dont you be 'avin a go at us Scousers!  We aint a bunch of Sterotypes you know! Now....wheres me' footy scarf? 

Our stores actually kinda boring....lots of room, but the staff dont really make much of a Liverpool theme to the place :laugh:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Oi, dont you be 'avin a go at us Scousers!  We aint a bunch of Sterotypes you know! Now....wheres me' footy scarf?
> 
> Our stores actually kinda boring....lots of room, but the staff dont really make much of a Liverpool theme to the place :laugh:


that sounds like fightin' talk... c'mon!! Ey! Ey! Ey!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

calm down! calm down!

back on Brummies though - an alternative Battlecry for the Armoured Fists squads could be 'Ow many Chimeras ya got yer Bastard!'

i'd imagine their Imperial Tithes would be higher than most as they would be considerably richer than yow!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I bet Birmingham space marines (if there are any) Would probably chant something like "I. Am. Ironman!" as they charge down with crosses and long hair!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Beatles command squad, anyone?


* shudders *, anyway the imperial guard planet birmingham isn`t as bad as the ork planet / wtf? called the big swirley thing ( does anyone know what that is ? )


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The legendary Armoured Guard Divisions of planet Scouse rarely see action due to the tracks getting stolen off the tanks every time they stop for more than twenty seconds.:biggrin:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

haha i never even noticed that lol


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

1k-termie said:


> I bet Birmingham space marines (if there are any) Would probably chant something like "I. Am. Ironman!" as they charge down with crosses and long hair!


Hah! Painted red and gold no doubt. (Hey...that gives me an idea...)


----------

